# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sex en citalopram:(

## MartinGroningen

Hallo , ik zit nu een half jaar aan de citalopram . het is een geweldig middel en werkt erg goed bij mij. nu heb ik sinds kort weer een vriendin , maar tijdens de sex kreeg ik erg moeilijk een stijve . terwijl we veel hebben geknuffelt gestreelt en alles er op en dr aan. Dit maakt mij toch wel onzeker , en overweeg om met het middel te stoppen maar ben dan bang voor me klachten . Ik denk dat het door de citalopram komt dat ik moeilijk een erectie krijg. (voor de pillen had ik hier geen last van)

Is er iets wat ik hier aan kan doen of verbeteren ??  :Confused: 

het is best frustrerend.

groeten

----------


## sietske763

bijna iedere AD werkt op het sexleven,
minder libido en erectie en orgasme problemen.

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ja maar het vreemde is als ik me zelf bevredig lukt het wel , alleen tijdens de sex dus niet  :Frown:  bah dan ga ik stoppen met AD :P

----------


## sietske763

zou ik niet doen als ik jou was,
heb het om die reden ook een paar x gedaan,
de ellende was niet te overzien! want je hebt het niet voor niets neem ik aan.
een sexleven is natuurlijk belangrijk, maar als je je in je koppie niet goed voelt is de sex ook niet alles.
btw; zou het geen spanning kunnen zijn omdat je een nieuwe relatie hebt en dan nog AD erbij......................miss ff doorzetten??

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ja ik heb het inderdaad niet voor niks , ja misschien is het ook wel spanning inderdaad . ik zie het nog even aan . hopen dat het toch nog wat beter word  :Smile: )

----------


## sietske763

ik wil niet in details treden,
maar wij hebben dezelfde problemen gehad, vnl pillen en stoornissen en spanningen van een andere relatie,
wij hebben er nooit moeilijk over gedaan en uiteindelijk toen de spanning van presteren eraf was ging het veel beter.
en wij slikken beide AD.
vroeger zonder pillen ging het natuurlijk beter maar je moet je weg hier even in vinden,
iedere dag zal wel nooit mogelijk worden, maar wat minder gaat goed!{pfffffffffff iedere dag..............moet er niet aan denken!!}

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ok fijn om te horen ,half jaar geleden ging me relatie uit waar ik behoorlijk kapot van ben geweest dus kan er inderdaad nog wel wat mee te maken hebben nu ik er zo over denk  :Wink:  Nee iedere dag hoeft voor mij zeker niet!! maar net wat je zegt ik zal me weg er wel in vinden  :Big Grin:  Mijn vriendin vind het ook niet erg dus ja neemt al wat spanning af . bedankt voor je reactie doet me toch wel goed  :Big Grin: 

Ik wens je een fijn 2012 toe  :Smile:  veel liefde en geluk toegewenst. 

groetjes Martin

----------

